# Tree Walker treestands



## Fork Horn (Aug 12, 2018)

How many here use Tree Walker treestands?  How much, if any, damage do they do to a tree while climbing?  I've been using Summit stands for years but I'm always interested in something new and these have caught my eye.  Any thoughts on the stands?


----------



## decatur dawg (Aug 14, 2018)

I have had one for the past 4 seasons or so.  Absolutely rock solid once on the tree and it does a good bit of damage to the tree because the teeth really dig in.  I have always felt completely safe the whole time while in it and it is made in America. I really like the mesh seat, but I can see why folks love the Summit type seats as well.  As for negatives, I don't like the pins in the cable and it isn't exactly light. Can be a bit cumbersome walking in the woods.


----------

